# [UK - Yorks]



## Nosey Goblin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm moving to the Catterick area of North Yorkshire in June, and I'll be looking for a gorup. I play or GM - not worried so long as I can get a gaming fix. I'm open for weekly, fortnightly or monthly games (weekly is better, obviously).

Anyone out there know of groups, clubs or lonely players in that area?

Regards,

Shane


----------

